# German and Spanish



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

Does anybody know both? I already know spanish (my native language) and I am currently taking German I online. I just want to know if the pronounciations of the German vowels are the same as in spanish? The same with the alphabet, some of the letters that is? We do get a video clip where our teachers tells us how to say them but I am curious because too me they sound almost like spanish especially the vowels.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Sorry, my knowledge of both Spanish and German is limited to a few words and phrases picked up from books and memory and most of those are just enough to get me in trouble. lol And my French isn't much better.


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

LOL 

Anybody know both?


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

im part german and would like to learn how to speak it. i dont know anything about spanish. can you point me to the site that your learning it at?


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

Ice Prince said:


> im part german and would like to learn how to speak it. i dont know anything about spanish. can you point me to the site that your learning it at?


Its a class I am in. Its one of my classes in HS once I pass it it will be a credit for me. If you are in HS which I am guessing you are in MS??? once you get to HS ask your couselor if they have any online classes but first make sure your school already doesn't provide a German class. If they don't just take the online class if they are doing online classes. I believe if you want to get in an online class you have to pay. I don't pay for anything the school does. If your half German why don't you ask your parents to teach you, it would be much easier IMO?


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

Im a freshman in HS and the school i go to i believe only has French and Spanish classes.My parents would teach me but they dont know how to speak german either. lol.


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

So how are you half German and neither of your parents speak it? LOL 

Online classes you would have to do a research here is the link I go to for my class: http://germanonline.okstate.edu/


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

well im haf german on my dad's side of the family and he never learned it so he cant teach me and my brothers to speak it. (he was born in the us)


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm half german but don't know squat.

i just speak spanish...sorry


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

So all you guys know how to talk in spanish? Wow q divertido, esto si q es fantastico!


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

That would be useful to know both. I heard after learning three languages the rest are easy, which is hard for me to imagine. Does anyone know about that?


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2007)

I've heard that before. I took spanish cause it is spoken by the most people, out side of chinese and english.


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

I am in German III in my highschool. Im not that great at it, but i love taking it.


----------

